# 1340 american engine lathe



## tnelso54 (Feb 26, 2013)

Does anyone have a copy of a American 1340 turnmaster lathe. I really need a copy  so I can get this thing wired up. I am so dead in the water.Thanks


----------



## BlastedBilly (Jul 25, 2013)

Are you talking about a Republic Lagun lathe?


----------



## Ray C (Jul 25, 2013)

Very good machines.  http://www.lagun.com/american-turnmaster-lathes.php


These are pro-line industrial types and are make in Taiwan.  They are similar to another class of lathe as the Kent's and Moderns and PM's RML line.  Note the width of the bed ways... 9" for a 13" swing usually it's about 7" on a hobby-class machine.

Most folks here can't afford this level of new machine.  The low end is 9 grand or so.  You need to ask for a quote.

Anyhow, they're alive and well and can probably send/sell you whatever you need.


Ray


----------



## Old Iron (Jul 25, 2013)

Yes they will send you what you need for a price cost me &100.00 for a manual 4 years ago for a vertical mill.

Paul


----------



## BlastedBilly (Jul 25, 2013)

I have the same lathe, and the manual. This thread is a few months old, did you ever get it figured out?


----------



## tnelso54 (Aug 17, 2014)

Its been along time since i put up a post. I have gotten it figured out finally,and been able to use it. Thanks


----------

